# 05-06 stock catbacks....



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I have 5 stock catback systems for 05-06 GTO's! If you want them make an offer!!!!:cheers 
P.S. I have a ton of other misc. takeoff items (stock skidplates, rear diff covers, stock manifolds, stock balancers, etc.), if there's something you need pm me and I'll see if I have it!:cheers


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

I would be interested in one but I need a diagram of the stock 05 setup on the GTO first so I can set it up on my 04 GTO. Any help would be great.


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

Yo steve how much for stock rear mufflers for an 05???
gunna gut out the insides weld 3" piping through it,
gotta fool the coppers when they look under the Goat,
DAMN!!! California SMOG Laws


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

707GTOLS2 said:


> Yo steve how much for stock rear mufflers for an 05???
> gunna gut out the insides weld 3" piping through it,
> gotta fool the coppers when they look under the Goat,
> DAMN!!! California SMOG Laws


Dude you read my mind that's what I was gonna do to get the state inspection here


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

I feel you brother
right now I am riding around with strait pipes and It's ok, a couple of cops ask me what kind of muffler's I'm running because It sounds real nice, of course I BS them and say Flowmasters. But when I get my LT's and Cam I know it's gunna get a whole lot Louder and that means alot more unwanted attention from Police


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

Does anyone have a layout of the stock exhaust setup on an 05 or 06 GTO I need one to build my exhaust.


----------

